# Happy Birthday Caz 4/2/08



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Suzy- I hope you and Caz have something special in store today!

Have a great day little man!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Caz!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

A big Happy Birthday, Caz......whoo whoo


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Caz! arty:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAZ.....YOU'RE IT!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:juggle:arty: Happy Birthday, Caz!!! arty::juggle:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)




----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Caz!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:becky::juggle:Happy Birthday Big Stuff!:juggle::becky:
Sending you a belly rub!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who wished Caz a happy birthday! (Somehow, I missed this thread!) Cazzie celebrated his birthday by eating almost 1/4 lb. of butter I left on the kitchen table. He threw it all up about 3 hours later. Thankfully, he didn't have the runs, as I feared he would, but his mustache smelled of butter all night.

I don't have any recent pics of him. When we were in Florida, a new groomer shaved him, like a poor little lamb, and left all the hair on his head like a huge powder puff. He was humiliated! He looked awful. DH said he looked like an alien. His hair is growing back now and I have another appointment with a groomer to get his head back in line. Hopefully more pics soon.

Cazzie didn't get a birthday cake - I guess the butter sufficed - but he did get one of those AKC stuffed animals that look real, in this case, a chipmunk. He loves it.

Again, thanks for your wishes. Cazzie wags his tail for you.

Suzy


----------

